# I've found that SP's love to party



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Are you an SP and like to party?


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

NPs love to party too.

P is for Party!! :tongue:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I hate parties, I like small gatherings.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

party? where? i don't get to party often, but i love parties.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

Small party, close friends. And I have to be engaged, be _doing _something, and not just sitting around talking.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

IrukandjiJellyGel said:


> NPs love to party too.
> 
> P is for Party!! :tongue:


Yeah, that's true.



TheLuckyOne said:


> party? where? i don't get to party often, but i love parties.


So what I'm seeing here is that introverted SP's like to party, but like to go to parties in small social functions? Interesting.....but not a surprise.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

I thought SP stood for "Shore Patrol". You know, like those guys that are pulling them out of bars where they start fights during shore leave? :wink:


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> I thought SP stood for "Shore Patrol". You know, like those guys that are pulling them out of bars where they start fights during shore leave? :wink:


The guys getting dragged out would disagree. SP obviously stands for "Swift Punch".

Or, to go the date rape predator route, "Spiked Punch".


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Define party. Standing around talking/drinking isn't my thing. But if there are games or stuff happening, it is cool.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I actually do. The bigger, the better. "Small" gatherings feel a bit weird to me, but bigger gatherings are definitely my thing. 

Kind of like going to a bar vs. a club. I absolutely hate bars and find them boring, but clubs on the other hand... heck yes!


----------



## Xplosive (Mar 4, 2010)

pc3000 said:


> Define party. Standing around talking/drinking isn't my thing. But if there are games or stuff happening, it is cool.


Same for me...


----------



## AnastasiaEgo (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't really enjoy typical parties. I like get togethers and things like raves and strip clubs. I dont like house parties, they make me feel obligated to socialize with people i don't care for much. I do like to drink, smoke and the occasional drugs of choice. So i guess I do like to party, with minimal socializing and tons of dancing.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

pc3000 said:


> Define party. Standing around talking/drinking isn't my thing. But if there are games or stuff happening, it is cool.





Xplosive said:


> Same for me...



Yeah, this.


----------



## Calisex (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm a party beast, study M-Th... Party Friday, Sat, and Sunday all day :crazy:


----------



## ZaRocks (Jan 15, 2010)

pc3000 said:


> Define party. Standing around talking/drinking isn't my thing. But if there are games or stuff happening, it is cool.



As with the other ISTP's, pretty much dead on for me too. Having festivities at my house, or somewhere I am very familiar with helps a lot too.


----------



## ZC Carbon (Jun 11, 2010)

Car show ftw.

Wait, what?


----------



## letsride (Dec 22, 2009)

I like them if I know some of the people there, or at least have something in common with the people there. 

I agree with several of the other posts, I like to have something to do at the party, instead of just making chit-chat. . . I hate it when I have to do that.

If I can mix drinks, dance, throw horse shoes, swim- whatever- as long as there is something to keep me up and moving, then I'm good.


----------



## haushinka (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah, I hate just sitting around drinking and talking to people for hours. Don't enjoy bars, unless some cool singer-songwriter is playing. I hate just sitting there. I like to dance, or "do" something at least.
I like big clubs, where you could go and possibly meet someone interesting. I hate dinners with a small group of ppl I don't know very well. Aaaah.


----------



## Wolf78 (Jan 13, 2010)

Party. Yes! And people. The more people, the more chit-chat. :happy:
I love parties. When, where?


----------



## sumaya3357 (Jul 6, 2010)

Did someone say party??? Bring on the ESFP, ESFJ chicks!! Gotta to find the ENtP dudes??!! They PoP bottles and make ishh happen!!! and don't forget the INxJ friend we need a designated driver.
yeahyahhh


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Party? Sure, just make sure we're doing something exciting. Just hanging around, drinking and talking is _boring_.


----------



## Gorjus (Aug 2, 2010)

Only with people I know and trust haha then I am sometimes the life of the party... :crazy:


----------



## JJMTBC (Jun 4, 2010)

my ISFP best friend is my party-pal! none of our other friends party like us! seriously.. 

We make so many awesome drunken decisions together! lol


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

I prefer "Little get-togethers" where illicit substances are involved.

But I'm also down for massive raves. :3


----------



## IheartFootball10 (Sep 25, 2010)

i lovveee to party. i pref a club though rather just sitting on a bar stool talking. i want to drink, dance, mingle with all the people in the club. not just sit and do nothing.


----------



## kernel panic (Sep 23, 2010)

I definitely agree with a lot of the others... a party has to have some sort of activity. Beer pong, drinking games... something.

Otherwise, just standing around mingling doesn't happen. And meeting new people? Ha... not unless they approach me.

I do like to go to the bars and clubs though, but I have to go with other friends who enjoy it. My close friend group usually only wants to chill and so we just head to a bar.


----------



## ShinyDrowz (Jul 5, 2010)

I hate parties unless I can go off to the side and cut myself off from everyone else at random intervals.


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

"You do NOT party!" :laughing:
This is my gift to you:


----------



## VroomVroom (Jan 24, 2010)

kernel panic said:


> I definitely agree with a lot of the others... a party has to have some sort of activity. Beer pong, drinking games... something.
> 
> Otherwise, just standing around mingling doesn't happen. And meeting new people? Ha... not unless they approach me.
> 
> I do like to go to the bars and clubs though, but I have to go with other friends who enjoy it. My close friend group usually only wants to chill and so we just head to a bar.


QFT. 

Personally, if my company is having a great time that makes me have a great time. I like watching people get crazy and enjoy themselves just as much as if it were me.


----------



## Anakin (Sep 21, 2010)

I go to parties just to hang out with my friends, meet new people & crack jokes and have fun

I dont drink or smoke or do any drugs


----------



## Capsicum (Mar 17, 2010)

Anakin said:


> I dont drink or smoke or do any drugs


Being 12yo sucks. :crying:

I love parties where everyone's drinking and doing dumb stuff like making the taxi driver wait while I have a piss in the gutter :crazy: though going out to party is pretty expensive so it's usually cask wine at a friend's house for me.

Problem is thanks to Facebook so many people now go to parties just to stand around and buy expensive cocktails so they have something to upload the next morning. :dry:

On a side note, I'm friends with an ENFJ girl in her early 20's who posts things like "wow that was a crazy night out!" on Facebook at 10pm or even earlier... ENFJs are so cute. roud:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Well I love to be out and party. It would be awesome to party with some SPs. I hear can I make things quite wild though. But I never have heard any complaints. 

Actually, I just remembered. I have partied with an ESFP before. But I accidentally lost her before the morning. It turned out okay though. Somehow she managed to make it safely to her home the next day.

The difference between her and me is, she will party harder but I will party longer. She just crashes or disappears. :crazy:


----------



## Anakin (Sep 21, 2010)

Capsicum said:


> *Being 12yo sucks*. :crying:
> 
> I love parties where everyone's drinking and doing dumb stuff like making the taxi driver wait while I have a piss in the gutter :crazy: though going out to party is pretty expensive so it's usually cask wine at a friend's house for me.
> 
> ...


your're calling me a 12 year old because I dont drink or smoke?


----------



## Capsicum (Mar 17, 2010)

Anakin said:


> your're calling me a 12 year old because I dont drink or smoke?


Well... no. But an ESTP who doesn't drink? :shocked:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I didn't drink for about a 10 year period and I don't do drugs or smoke. I do drink now though.

As for partying; I like going out to pubs but hate clubs. I like dinner parties much more than going to random parties or bars. Call me old if you like but I like interacting with my good friends a lot and I like to eat. I don't have a giant need to do stupid things anymore either.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Well I love to be out and party. It would be awesome to party with some SPs. I hear can I make things quite wild though. But I never have heard any complaints.
> 
> Actually, I just remembered. I have partied with an ESFP before. But I accidentally lost her before the morning. It turned out okay though. Somehow she managed to make it safely to her home the next day.
> 
> The difference between her and me is, she will party harder but I will party longer. She just crashes or disappears. :crazy:


So true. I let myself go wild and party harder than many other people, but it's not sustainable. So I often find myself falling asleep on/with someone, usually at an inconvenient location. It happens in cabs sometimes...there was one time the driver had to shake my friend and I awake at our destination, which wasn't easy, as we're both really deep sleepers. :laughing:


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

Capsicum said:


> On a side note, I'm friends with an ENFJ girl in her early 20's who posts things like "wow that was a crazy night out!" on Facebook at 10pm or even earlier... ENFJs are so cute. roud:


Poor thing. :tongue:


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

God said:


> The guys getting dragged out would disagree. SP obviously stands for "Swift Punch".
> 
> Or, to go the date rape predator route, "Spiked Punch".


Haha, what the hell. Yeah, that's where my benzo's go.


----------



## Anakin (Sep 21, 2010)

Capsicum said:


> Well... no. But an ESTP who doesn't drink? :shocked:


Ive only been drunk once and I didnt like that feeling..

I dont see that point in smoking & drinking heavily it only slowly damages you physically & mentally


----------



## calmgreen (Oct 26, 2010)

> Are you an SP and like to party?


Short answer: no


----------

